# desicuss~



## lionard (Aug 11, 2003)

I would like to buy traser s3400

who can give me some advise

e.g price?where to buy?


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Give Roy a call.


----------



## lionard (Aug 11, 2003)

I come here for the first time

I need a retail price for us dollar


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

S3400 is no longer in production.


----------



## lionard (Aug 11, 2003)

hi ,Roy

I am in asia,can you tell me where can buy one

can i buy one in Germany?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

The watch as far as I know is no longer available,


----------



## lionard (Aug 11, 2003)

but I really want to get one,I find some in several website

is there any shops where i can get one?

or in someother way?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This watch is no longer been made. You will have to search and hope that someone still has one in stock.


----------



## lionard (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks

I found some in British website,but i can only get in Germany

the price in British website cheaper or more expensive,compared to watchshop in UK?

i have visited some watchshops in Germany,but no result

i think such watches do not sell in normal watchshops ,which shop i should

visit?

oh,i found "luminox"in internet,it looks similar with "traser",is there any different except the brand?


----------



## lionard (Aug 11, 2003)

Hello ,

I saw traser s3400 in a web

price :234pound

cheap or expensive?

thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You decide, if they have one and it is what you want then why not buy it ?

The are discontinued so any price is a good price, if they have any left.


----------



## lionard (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks


----------

